
Fake Reservations Are Just an OpenTable Appetizer - gregorymichael
https://medium.com/@nickkokonas/fake-reservations-are-just-an-ot-appetizer-e5b143fb751a
======
greenyoda
Discussion of the related article on fake reservations:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16526749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16526749)

